# Iridescence Of Feathers



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

As far as i can understand there are two causes of iridescence; oil and refraction of light from feather structure. Is this correct? What are the genetics. Why are white Archangels free from the shine of the other colors? Could we have an iridescent white? Is there one?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know that I've ever seen iridescent feathers on a white bird. That would be BEAUTIFUL though  I would call them Pearls! I don't know much about the genetics of iridescent feathers. I just know some are very shiny/oily looking and others just have your typical shiny neck feathers.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I believe white birds will not have irridescence because the feathers lack melanin, and the sheen is seen only on feathering which has a non-white pigment.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*First you will not see iridescence on white as white is not a color but is the absence of color. The ICE COLORATION which is a very pale blue and looks very white will have some iridescence.Quinn in his book An Introduction to PIGEON SCIENCE states that iridescence is NOT related to pigmentation and is caused by the slight twisting of the feather barbules,so that they present a sort of 1/4 side view rather then an edge to the light.This structural positioning of the feather barbules further separates the light,and produces the optical conflict which results in a series of colors called INTERFERENCE COLORS. The same effect is produced by oil slicks on water or the flashing a light at soap bubbles. Each of these examples will display the purple to green blends typical of iridescent pigeon feathers.*GEORGE


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing prettier to me than a white grizzle w green sheen on the neck...soooo cool looking


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

george simon said:


> *First you will not see iridescence on white as white is not a color but is the absence of color. The ICE COLORATION which is a very pale blue and looks very white will have some iridescence.Quinn in his book An Introduction to PIGEON SCIENCE states that iridescence is NOT related to pigmentation and is caused by the slight twisting of the feather barbules,so that they present a sort of 1/4 side view rather then an edge to the light.This structural positioning of the feather barbules further separates the light,and produces the optical conflict which results in a series of colors called INTERFERENCE COLORS. The same effect is produced by oil slicks on water or the flashing a light at soap bubbles. Each of these examples will display the purple to green blends typical of iridescent pigeon feathers.*GEORGE


If the shine is not from pigment but solely from refraction, i still wonder how we could get a pearl sheen. Can there be Ice coloration in other birds or is it specific to one breed?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ice is in more than one breed  Ice Pigeons are probably the most well known for it, simply because it is in their name. Damascenes and Swiss Cresents also have Ice.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Italian owls have the ICE factor also ,I have Ice Italian owls and they do have the iridescence but it is weaker then what one sees on darker colored birds (blacks and blues).Look at a dark colored bird as it moves around in the loft that iridescence sheen will change from green to purple as the bird moves and the light strikes the feathers at a different angle thus changing the color of the sheen. *GEORGE


----------

